# Website does contain some partial nudity, pls recommend a Credit Card Processor who does not bill higher charges because of it.



## TheRebel7 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am in the process of starting a new t-shirt site but have run into a bit of snag ... The site will feature models who are in various states of undress and will have some nudity on it ... Would anyone be able to recommend a credit card processor that would not have a problem with this and wouldn't take a porn site level chunk out of our revenue?


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

When you apply for a credit card machine you only tell them that you are a clothing printer. They never see you what you print and it isn't their business. Unless the Name infers something sexual they will only be interested in how much you plan in processing in sales.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Banks just want money.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

TheRebel7 said:


> I am in the process of starting a new t-shirt site but have run into a bit of snag ... The site will feature models who are in various states of undress and will have some nudity on it ... Would anyone be able to recommend a credit card processor that would not have a problem with this and wouldn't take a porn site level chunk out of our revenue?


Have you called a processor you don't plan on using to ask them this question? 

I would think if you sell t-shirts as your main gig, and are classified as such in your business, that you should not run into a situation. Do they really peruse the website of every customer to check the model photos? Just wondering.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thread note:*

Some comments were removed from the thread for being off topic or a joke reply. While tempting, please refrain as the OP is looking for actual help with this topic. 

Some sites, like AA, do have various marketing tactics that are edgier. Higher costs are a concern every business owner takes seriously, and if a question is valid, we should try to respond in kind. 

While fun, excessive numbers of joke posts lead to a thread that has alot of extraneous posts to wade thru.

Any questions, please PM me, thanks and have a great night.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Actually, I think they will visit the site to some degree. I was told when signing up with authorize.net that they would be verifying that I had clearly stated return & other policies on my site. If they are checking those pages, they may see the potentially offending content, but I didn't know they could or would charge you more for their services based on that..


----------



## Iverban (Oct 24, 2009)

It does matter, I would recommend CCbill google it. they have a lot of simple solutions. Others are Epoch, Commerce Gate (more expensive set up but good for europe ), Verotel ect...


----------

